
FOSSA Raises $8.5M to Help Enterprises Manage Open Source Dependencies - XiZhao
https://fossa.com/blog/fossa-series-a/
======
b9s
We used FOSSA with a few of our open source projects—it's super slick.

Quick and easy to import a project via github. Has the option to integrate
into your CI manually with the cli as well.

